# Trouble with shadows around black images when printing on Epson 1430



## stanlola28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I started having issues on my Epson 1430 where I will get what looks like tiny overspray or shadowing around images when I print them out. I am printing out of Photoshop and have a CIS that I have used since I started 6 months ago and same paper. Using same images so nothing has changed. Have done several head cleanings and nozzle check comes out perfect. It is happening on images that don't have black in them also. Contacted business where I bought CIS and he is stumped. Asked other businesses and no one can give me a solution to the problem. When sublimating on mugs, the images come out bright, vivid and true to color except for the black shadow or overspray whatever it is. Tried the strip of paper towel soaked in Windex under print head to clean but that did not help either.
Never in the same place. Can be on right side on one image and the left side on another image. Anyone can help?. Thanks!


----------



## annoyingponkan15 (Jun 4, 2017)

What color of that shadow thing? Im getting the same problem i guess, the shadow i get is reddsh and when ever i press it on shirt, it spread red also, even though there are no red color in the design


----------



## Gabi10V3 (Aug 22, 2018)

I've been having that same issue, have photos for reference but cannot figure out how to attach them.
I've tried head cleaning, reconfiguring my printer, manually cleaning the bottom with windex, etc. but have not been able to fix it and have gone through several ink cartridges just trying to get it to print without streaking and this odd spray. I use AccuRIP software to print transparencies and have never had this issue before (this is our 2nd Epson Artisan 1430).


----------



## stanlola28 (Nov 29, 2017)

I cannot figure the problem out yet. I get a black shadow around images when I print certain color images. Usually darker colors such as burgundy and brown. I did find it helped to keep the humidity in the room controlled as I live in WI and in winter I now run a humidifier. I have done everything possible same as you mentioned and it doesn't help much. I usually print a couple test prints after I do a head cleaning before I print a good one. I am stumped! Sometimes it happens and sometimes it don't. Very frustrating! Sorry I don't have an answer for you.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Shot in the dark here, but try increasing the pressure on your heat press. Could be sublimation gas leakage.


----------



## stanlola28 (Nov 29, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion but I can see it on the sublimation paper when it comes out of the printer.


----------

